# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Can't Talk in Dreams

## Robd

I've been having this problem very consistently lately with almost all my lucid dreams. I've always found verbal commands to be very helpful for me, but lately when ever I try to say something it comes out as a little squeak. If I try too hard to force myself to talk normally, I wind up awake, in my bed, saying it out loud to myself (not a false awakening, I've been doing reality checks.)

I'm not sure how I can fix this, and I was wondering if anyone else had any suggestions.

----------


## gab

This may sound silly, but I used to practice verbal commands during day. I just pretended I'm lucid and I shouted out some commands. Untill I started doing that, most I managed in my LDs was a whisper. Give it a try. Make sure your door is closed.  ::alien::

----------


## paigeyemps

Hey Robd. I've only had this problem a few times, but what I did when it happened was: I'd either cough it up a bit (like what you do when trying to clear your throat), or I drink water in the dream and imagine it fixing my voice. Sounds a bit silly but it worked for me. Haha  :smiley:

----------


## Sageous

Instead of trying to force out words, Robd, you might just pause for a moment.

Why?  It could be that your vocal problems are occurring because you are a bit too close to a waking state than you should be, and your physical throat is trying to say the words you're trying to say int he dream. It can't, really (hence the little squeak), but as you noticed its effort will likely wake you up.

So, if you just relax for a moment and let the dream flow by without conscious input, your physical body might return to a deeper sleep that allows your DC body to speak more freely, without any waking-world confusion.

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

Usually talking and finding it hard to speak, is a meaning to your waking life, for i used to have this before but not anymore. It usually means you are trying to voice your thoughts/opinions/feelings and it's not heard from certain people in your waking life. So this leaves you feeling helpless in the dream, and once you wake up you feel stressed out. Sometimes dreams tell you that you need to sort things out, from outside of dream world in order to correct it in the dream and vice versa. Dreams are much more than just control.

----------


## gab

> Usually talking and finding it hard to speak, is a meaning to your waking life, for i used to have this before but not anymore. It usually means you are trying to voice your thoughts/opinions/feelings and it's not heard from certain people in your waking life. So this leaves you feeling helpless in the dream, and once you wake up you feel stressed out. Sometimes dreams tell you that you need to sort things out, from outside of dream world in order to correct it in the dream and vice versa. Dreams are much more than just control.



This could be so for non-lucid dreams. But I think different rules apply for LDs. If you not used to hearing your voice or speaking in dreams, or as Sageous says, you are not asleep deeply enough yet.

----------


## The Cusp

Could be you're in a light sleep and the sleep paralysis keeping you still in your bed is being reflected in your dream, preventing you from speaking.  I'd try some dream body stabilizing techniques.  Maybe modify the hand rubbing technique and massage your throat, or flick it with your fingers.

----------

